# Mast Cell Steriod(?) Injections



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I remember reading on here about a mast cell treatment that involved injecting the tumor with steriods(?) instead of removing it surgically, but now I cannot find the thread. Does anyone know what the treatment is called, or anything that might help me track it down?

Thank you...

Found it - Intralesional triamcinolone

Corticosteroids are often used to treat cutaneous mast cell tumors, either as single agents or preferably in combination with other adjuvant therapies. The direct injection of the long-acting corticosteroid triamcinolone into cutaneous mast cell tumors has been anecdotally reported to be an effective treatment option (Figure 8). Biologically, the reduction in mast cell tumor size subsequent to intralesional corticosteroid administration may be attributed to reduced peritumoral inflammation and swelling, as well as a direct cytolytic effect on neoplastic mast cells.

Because of the lack of controlled clinical trials evaluating the efficacy of specific intralesional protocols, dosing regimens may vary widely among veterinary practitioners. Anecdotally reported protocols include injecting 1 mg triamcinolone for every centimeter of the tumor's diameter every 14 days and injecting a systemic dose of triamcinolone (0.22 mg/kg) uniformly into the tumor every two or three weeks.

Intralesional corticosteroid administration is an easy and cost-effective means to reduce measurable tumor burden. It is best suited for relatively small mast cell tumors and should be considered a treatment option to reduce the size of localized tumors before definitive surgical resection. In addition to serving as a neoadjuvant before curative surgery, intralesional therapy may be useful as a palliative treatment option in small- to moderate-size tumors that are refractory to radiation therapy or chemotherapy. 

from http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=154905&sk=&date=&pageID=6


----------

